# Hagar & Mitchell - TO.



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sammy Hagar with Kim Mitchell opening.
Tuesday, August 27
Molson Amphitheatre, Toronto, ON.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice combo actually


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I know Michael Anthony is doing a show at Pine Knob in Detroit with Hagar the night before - no idea if Anthony is playing with Hagar or opening for him so I don't know if he'll be at the Toronto show or not.

Hagar's "Four Decades of Rock" Tour.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Michael Anthony is playing in Sammy's band.

The use of the phrase "redhead" would probably unlock the fanclub seats, if one was looking for some choice Red Rocker tickets before they go on sale to the general public...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It's an odd combo to me, but it might work.
sammy is typical high energy Californian American, brash and in your face, whereas Kim is a typical demure, laid back Canadian.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd definitely go if it was somewhere near where I live! Love both those guys!
-Mikey


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Might show up to this one


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

A buddy went to the show in Chicago and said for the most part the show was great. Couple issues with Michael's mic (and pitch) when he came out for the VH songs but whatever. Said the volume in the joint was way louder than the Black Crowes/Tedeschi Trucks show at the same place a couple weeks ago.

If anyone is going tonight and is in the 100's then maybe consider bringing along an album cover or something - apparently Sammy would sign pretty much anything that made it's way up to the stage in Chicago (sometimes at the end of songs, sometimes in the middle (??) of songs...)

Sammy Hagar 8/23/13
FirstMerit Pavilion at Northerly Island 
Chicago, Illinois 

(1) Intro 
(2) Space Station #5> 
(3) Rock Candy>
(4) Bad Motor Scooter 
(5) Red 
(6) I Can't Drive 55 
(7) Banter 
(8) There's Only One Way To Rock 
(9) I'll Fall In Love Again 
(10) Your Love Is Driving Me Crazy 
(11) Banter 
(12) Three Lock Box 
(13) Right Here, Right Now 

(1) Why Can't This Be Love* 
(2) Best Of Both Worlds* 
(3) Banter 
(4) Top of the World* 
(5) When It's Love* 
(6) Cabo Wabo (tease)*> 
(7) Finish What Ya Started* 
(8) Heavy Metal 
(9) Mas Tequila* 
(10) Knock Down Drag Out* 
(11) Encore break 
(12) Fire hydrant presentation 
(13) Winding Down
(14) Eagles Fly 
(15) Good night

* w/Michael Anthony


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be shooting this one tonight if any of you dudes are going to be there


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Couple od shots from tonight's show

View attachment 4396


View attachment 4398


----------

